# Coffee for Children



## Thisiseasy

My wife and I have been in a debate about giving our grandchildren coffee. They're 8 and 11 and they always ask for coffee when they stay over. Our daughter gives it to them so we do, but I'm curious what other people think. It seems like coffee with a splash of skim milk isn't any worse than the crap kids drink in sodas.


----------



## CaptTom

The worst thing about drug addition is you want others to join in. Probably over 90% of Americans are addicted to caffeine, so some people think it's just fine to start 'em young.

Yes, having kicked the caffeine habit, I'm one of those annoying ex-addicts who sees things differently. I've seen what it can do, and I'd never condone a minor child of mine getting hooked. Obviously it gets more complicated with grandchildren whose parents are addicted. I guess I'd force myself to respect the parents' wishes, but I'd make sure the kids know that _I_ don't think it's good for them. It's amazing how attitudes we instill when they're young can come out later in life. It may even be possible to redirect them to caffeine-free coffee or even hot chocolate (yes, that has a bit of caffeine too, but not as much.)


----------



## Mike Milam

I started having coffee and toast for breakfast when I was in about the 3rd grade. Drank it my whole life. I like it a lot but if I went for several days without it I wouldn't go haywire. I see reports on the news from time to time that now say it isn't bad for you. Kinda like the ice age warnings of the 70's.


----------



## chandler48

I remember having a "splash" of coffee in my glass of milk when I was a kid. It was mostly for taste, though. I like one cup of good strong coffee a day, that's it. 

In a similar vein, I smoked one cigarette when I was a kid and swore if I could have died, I would have felt better. Never smoked again. I do enjoy my Redman when I am cutting grass or in my shop, but that, too, is merely for taste.


----------



## Nik333

Is Coffee Bad for Kids? - Johns Hopkins All Children's Hospital


----------



## wooleybooger

chandler48 said:


> I do enjoy my Redman when I am cutting grass or in my shop, but that, too, is merely for taste.


That's a screen name I use on some other forums, I used to enjoy a good chew also. Gave up all tobacco 15 years ago. Name was taken here.


----------



## GrayHair

Me, my sisters, and multiple generations of nieces and nephews, got a cup of warm milk with just enough coffee to take the whiteness off the milk, if we wanted coffee. Maybe two tablespoons added to 8 ounces of milk and we now range from 90 down to teens.

IMO, there are too many other possible addictions to worry about caffeine.


----------



## CaptTom

Nik333 said:


> Is Coffee Bad for Kids? - Johns Hopkins All Children's Hospital


I was waiting for someone to post something like this, thank you. I tend to trust peer-reviewed studies, especially multiple studies by multiple researchers.

But I didn't see any such research referenced in that article. Nor did I see any definitive answers. Basically, it reads more like speculation.

At any rate, it's very hard to do an unbiased study on a substance that most of the researchers are heavily addicted to. One would have to go to great lengths to avoid bias.

To me the fundamental task of a parent is to help their children reach adulthood healthy, socially acceptable and without any addictions. I accept that I'm in the minority on that last point, and I don't often volunteer my opinion. But when someone asks...


----------



## Thisiseasy

I understand that caffeine has an affect on the body. Everyone needs to moderate their intake including adults! I find it interesting that coffee specifically seems to be considered an "adult" drink but just add bubbles and sugar and it seems a lot less "adult."


----------



## Nik333

CaptTom said:


> I was waiting for someone to post something like this, thank you. I tend to trust peer-reviewed studies, especially multiple studies by multiple researchers.
> 
> But I didn't see any such research referenced in that article. Nor did I see any definitive answers. Basically, it reads more like speculation.


You are welcome to find some studies. I usually start with the word Research. I just posted a nice article from a well-respected Institution. I remember when ADHD children were given coffee to calm them down. I haven't heard of that in a long time.


----------



## chandler48

I don't see how coffee could calm anything down. We drink it to geek us up in the morning, so it definitely doesn't have a calming effect, IMO.


----------



## CaptTom

Actually, some ADHD treatments are stimulants. The theory is it stimulates whatever part of the brain isn't fully engaging.

And I should clarify that I'm not saying I have evidence that caffeine, in moderation, is somehow _bad_. It's the addiction that's problematic. Consider the nuclear power plant operator, or oil tanker captain, or airline pilot who can't function until they've had three cups of coffee. Many of these people will gleefully tell you how dysfunctional they are without their "fix."

Plus, I'm just too stubborn to allow anyone or any substance to have that much control over me.


----------



## GrayHair

Although usually generalized, the reaction to caffeine varies by individual and over time. 

My parents drank at least one cup of coffee every night and slept like babies. 
Give one fellow worker anything containing caffeine and he would become nearly manic.
My mother became allergic to caffeine in her sixties. It would give her devastating headaches.


----------



## Nik333

They thought it had an opposite effect on children. It must not be true since I don't hear of it anymore. I've always been too busy trying to keep kids off artificial colors and sugar because it would make them hyper.


----------



## Drachenfire

My siblings and I have been drinking coffee since we were pre-teen children. It should be noted this is not instant coffee but Spanish coffee which is more like espresso.

Each morning our mother would make our breakfast and with it we were given 1 cup (about 8oz) of coffee before sending us off to school.

This was done on the recommendation of a doctor who was treating me for pneumonia when I was about 5-years-old.

As for caffeine addiction all I can say is this. I am almost 60-years-old. Most mornings, I drink 1 and sometimes 2 cups of coffee with my breakfast. After breakfast I do not drink anymore coffee for the balance of the day nor do I drink any other caffeinated drinks. My siblings are the same, so I can safely say that despite our years of drinking coffee, we are clearly not addicted to caffeine. 

None of us have had any adverse issues due to our coffee drinking. 

Many soft drinks given to children today have as much if not more caffeine than the average cup of coffee (62mg).

Mountain Dew - 54-90mg depending on the flavor 
Pepsi Zero Sugar - 69mg
Sun Drop Soda - 64mg
Doc Soda - 60mg
AMP Energy - 106mg
Red Bull - 113mg
NOS - 120mg
Monster - 120mg
Full Throttle - 120mg


----------



## Old Thomas

I don’t handle caffeine well so I don’t use it. No coffee for the grandkids. I don’t care if they get it at home, our house, our rules.


----------



## Oso954

Thisiseasy said:


> Our daughter gives it to them so we do, but I'm curious what other people think.


That pretty much gives you the permission to give it to them. However, if you or your wife are bothered by it, you could always get a good decaf coffee for when the kids are around. Drinking decaf with the kids would be a small price to pay to keep everyone happy.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps

Personally I think a little coffee in moderation would be okay. I have read that not every person processes caffeine in the same way, for some people just a little can have an big effect (like heart palpitations) compared to the average person. And the amount of caffeine can vary a lot between different coffees. Robusta which is commonly used in inexpensive instant coffee has more caffeine than Arabica that is commonly grown in South/Central America and Africa. 

There are also good compounds and good taste in a cup of coffee.


----------



## Nik333

But, why give kids yet another chemical they don't need?


----------



## Alex Sed

Not sure about giving coffee to kids regularly. But as for me doing it sometimes isn't so bad.


----------



## J. V.

CaptTom said:


> The worst thing about drug addition is you want others to join in. Probably over 90% of Americans are addicted to caffeine, so some people think it's just fine to start 'em young.


I think your issues go well beyond addiction.



chandler48 said:


> I don't see how coffee could calm anything down. We drink it to geek us up in the morning, so it definitely doesn't have a calming effect, IMO.


Everyone processes caffeine differently just like any other substance. I get no effect from coffee other than enjoyment. I could drink a pot before bed and sleep just fine.
Some drugs cause drowsiness in some, yet cause sleeplessness in others. Some can take opiod medicines and it makes them sick and do not like it at all. Some like it so well they may become addicted.


Drachenfire said:


> My siblings and I have been drinking coffee since we were pre-teen children. It should be noted this is not instant coffee but Spanish coffee which is more like espresso.


I grew up in an Italian/Spanish household. Every morning before school my mother prepared a Cafe Cubano (Cuban strong espresso with steamed milk and sugar) for each of us. Along with that, she served us each a slice of warm Cuban bread with real butter slathered on it.
We also had wine on the table always and my dad had beer in the fridge. I never drank until I was older. But my sister and brother had/have no dependence issues and the coffee was nothing more than a breakfast item.

Its amazing how a simple, safe, tasty, drink like coffee could produce the results I have seen in this thread. There are some messed up people in this world and this thread is living proof of it. My grandchildren like coffee and we have never even considered any negatives with this. Silly is what this thread is. SILLY.


----------



## Steve2444

Having recently discovered that my years of having not-sleeping issues were the result of having 2 cups of coffee in the early morning, I have slowly given it up. (Tried cold turkey = not fun)
My Dr said that different people *metabolize* it very slowly, Caffine has an estimated half life of 6 hours.
But not for me or others.
I haven't slept like this in decades, and am never going back.
But I do have a cup of Decaf from time to time. 

I wouldn't give it to children. But thats me.


----------



## Old Thomas

No caffeine got me, I react badly. I like the taste so if I am staying home I have one cup of decaf in the morning after breakfast. If I am going out I skip the coffee, otherwise I am looking for a bathroom.
None for grandkids or our kids years ago.


----------

